# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ηλεκτροτεχνία βοήθεια

## force

Παιδιά είμαι νέο μέλος στην κοινότητα σας και επειδή έχω απελπιστεί με το μάθημα της Ηλεκτροτεχνίας στη σχολή μου χρειάζομαι βοήθεια όσο αναφορά τα θέματα που βάζει ο καθηγητής. Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ;

----------


## xsterg

ναι. να στρωθεις να διαβασεις και να αφησεις κατα μερος τους καφεδες τις βολτες και τα τσιγαρα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Γεια σου δημητρη και καλη εξεταστικη να εχεις,σε ποια σχολη εισαι??

----------


## SProg

Απελπιστηκες 10 μερες πριν την εξεταστικη;

Ανεβασε καποια ασκηση στην οποια εχεις απορια.

----------


## nestoras

> ναι. να στρωθεις να διαβασεις και να αφησεις κατα μερος τους καφεδες τις βολτες και τα τσιγαρα.




Αχαχαχαχα... Θεός!  :Smile: 

Από τα μούτρα το πήρες το παιδί Χρήστο...

----------


## κολας

Δεν θέλω να σε σε απογοητεύσω αλλά αν δεν διάβαζες ηλεκτροτεχνία όλο το εξάμηνο πολύ δήσκολα θα τα βγάλεις πέρα,θα σου φαίνονται όλα βουνό!Το μυστκό είναι να διαβάζεις τουλάχιστον ενα μισάωρο κάθε μάθημα(καθημερινά) όλο το εξάμηνο  και στο τέλος που όλοι θα σκοτώνοντια στο διάβασμα και στο άγχος εσύ θα είσαι χαλαρός!όσοι το έχουν κάνει το καταλαβαίνουν!!Τώρα διάβασε όσο μπωρείς και να ξέρεις οτι μόνο ο εαυτός σου θα σε βοηθείσει στης εξετάσεις!!

----------


## κολας

> ναι. να στρωθεις να διαβασεις και να αφησεις κατα μερος τους καφεδες τις βολτες και τα τσιγαρα.



 
Ξέχασες το τάβλι!!

----------


## ggr

> Ξέχασες το τάβλι!!



Μπα.. πανε αυτα πια.
Smartphones , Facebook  κτλ.

----------


## force

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις παιδιά. Επειδή είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και δεν μπορώ να την αναλύσω τώρα, έχω 3 θεωρίες για πτυχίο ακόμη δυστυχώς ορισμένοι βιαστήκατε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα χωρίς να γνωρίζετε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και αυτό είναι που με στεναχωρεί. Επειδή δεν μου άρεσε όλη αυτή η αντιμετώπιση δεν θα σας παραθέσω κάποιο θέμα για να ζητήσω βοήθεια, θα βρω άλλο τρόπο να λύσω το πρόβλημα μου. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## κολας

Πάντως η ηλεκτροτεχνία και ειδικά η θεωρία είναι μάθημα που αν δεν το διαβάζεις όλο το εξάμηνο δεν το καταλαβαίνεις στο τέλος!!!Εκτός και αν γίνει κανα θαύμα και ο καθηγητής βάλει κανένα θέμα copy paste που έχεις διαβάσει στο ντουκου στο τέλος και απλά αλλάζει κάποιους αρυθμούς!!

----------


## vasilllis

ηλεκτροτεχνια υποθετω εχει το επαλ μονο.που ειναι το τοσο δυσκολο αν εχει ο ανθρωπος μερικες αποριες?

----------

xlife (29-05-17)

----------


## κολας

> χρειάζομαι βοήθεια όσο αναφορά τα θέματα που βάζει ο καθηγητής. Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ;



Κανείς δεν σου αρνύθηκε την βοήθεια,αλλά και κανείς δεν ξέρει τη θεματα μπωρεί να βάζει ο κάθε καθηγητής!Ολα τα θέματα είναι sos.Μην το παίρνεις έτσι.Ο τρόπος που το έθεσες είναι σαν να σου δώσουμε όλα τα sos που ξέρει ο καθένας.αλλά έστω και να σου απαντήσει ο καθένας,θα σου έρθουν σαν κεραμύδια όλες οι διαφορετικές απαντήσεις.Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι να ανεβάσεις κάποιο θέμα στο οποιο προβληματίζεσαι!!

----------


## κολας

> ηλεκτροτεχνια υποθετω εχει το επαλ μονο.που ειναι το τοσο δυσκολο αν εχει ο ανθρωπος μερικες αποριες?



Δεν ξέρω αν εννοεί ηλεκτρικα κυκλώματα 1 ή 2 που κάναμε στης σχολές μας!Τώρα αν εννοεί για επαλ τότε σαφώς είναι πιο ευκολα!!
Πάντως στο τει Χαλκίδας που ήμουν εγω,ήταν απο τα δύσκολα μαθήματα!!

----------


## vasilllis

στην σχολη σου δεν ειναι μονο τα ηλεκ.κυκλωματα  η ηλεκτροτεχνια.τα περισσοτερα μαθηματα που εχουν σχεση με τον ηλεκτρισμο ανηκουν στην ηλεκτροτεχνια.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Force
Αν το διαβαζεις ακομα το θεμα που ανοιξες μπορω με βεβαιωτητα να σου πω οτι
Κανεις εδω μεσα δεν γνωριζει το καθηγητη σου για να τον ανακρινει να πει τι θεματα θα βαλει
Καθε εξεταστικη στο παρον forum γινονται ερωτησεις ακριβως οπως τη δικη σου Γιαυτο και πηρες τις αναλογες απαντησεις.
Η αρχαια πυθια πεθανε. Βασικα δηλιτιριαστικε απο τις αναθυμιασεις του ριγματος πανω στο οποιο καθοταν.

Αν κατι δεν καταλαβαινεις σε αυτα που διαβαζεις , τα μελη εδω εχουν αποδειξει οτι βοηθουν στις ερωτησεις.

----------


## force

Η δημοσίευση διαγράφηκε.

----------


## Panoss

E, οπως βλέπεις οι R2 & R3 αντικαθίστανται από έναν απλό αγωγό, άρα ουσιαστικά έχεις μόνο τη R1...

----------


## George37

Κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα; 

Γιατί αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό... τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά.

----------


## Panoss

Τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά.

----------

mikemtb (29-06-17)

----------


## mikemtb

Β' λυκείου για τον "τυχαίο"
Γ' δημοτικου για αυτόν που ασχολείται! Μιλάμε για μια διαίρεση... 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

δεν το πιστευω αυτο που βλεπω! αν δεν μπορεις να το λυσεις αυτο τοτε φιλε μου αλλαξε ειδικοτητα. δεν γινεται να παρεις πτυχιο, να περασεις την ταξη με αυτο το επιπεδο. σε μαθητη γυμνασιου αν το βαλεις αυτο το προβλημα θα το λυσει! μιλαμε για επιπεδο κατω του μηδενος. πιασαμε πολικες θερμοκρασιες!

----------


## force

Τελικά μόνο την R1 υπολογίζουμε στη σχέση ;

----------


## marios13

> Τελικά μόνο την R1 υπολογίζουμε στη σχέση ;



Ναι, επειδή είναι βραχυκυκλωμενες οι άλλες αντιστάσεις είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν

----------


## briko

ρε παιδιά ο άνθρωπος η κάνει πλάκα η είναι από το δημοτικό ....

----------


## marios13

> ρε παιδιά ο άνθρωπος η κάνει πλάκα η είναι από το δημοτικό ....



Καλά μην ορκίζεσαι μπορεί να υπάρχουν σχολές τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης στην Ελλάδα που βάζουν τέτοια θέματα και να μην γράφει κανείς.

----------


## George37

> Κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα; 
> 
> Γιατί αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό... τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά.



Το ότι διέγραψε το μήνυμά του με το σχέδιο... φανερώνει ότι δυστυχώς, δεν μας έκανε πλάκα.

----------


## vasilllis

και γιατί να κάνει πλάκα; Από την μια γκρινιάζουμε για το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα στην χώρα και απο την άλλη κάνουμε όποιον ρωτάει ακόμα και μια για τα δικα μας δεδομένα βλακεία.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

πάρα πολύ καλό θέμα για να δει ο καθηγητής ποίος ήταν παρόν στο μάθημα σωματικά και πνευματικά. 
Σίγουρα θα το είχε εξηγήσει

----------

mikemtb (30-06-17)

----------


## dovegroup

..................................................  ..Καλά μερικοί δεν θέλουν να μάθουν και ούτε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τους κατηγορούμε ότι θέλει ο κάθε ένας για τον εαυτό του καλώς...


Εδώ μου έδειξαν πτυχιακή ΤΕΙ με τροφοδοτικό το γνωστό της SMART KIT που βγαίνει πλέον και σε ΚΙΤ από κίνα τι λέτε τώρα... 

ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗ
ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 
0-30V ΜΕ

ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ* ΡΕΜΑΤΟΣ* ΑΠΟ 0.002-3Α.























Ψάχνω τον περιοριστή ψάχνω το ρέμα αλλά δεν τα βλέπω.. :Lol: ..................................................  .........

----------


## Panoss

Όντως παιδιά, πολλοί δεν θέλουν να μάθουν.
Απλώς έτυχε να μπούν σε κάποια σχολή, οπότε προσπαθούν όπως όπως να την τελειώσουν.

Το πτυχίο, ακόμα κι αν αντιστοιχεί σε μηδέν γνώσεις, σε κάποιους είναι χρήσιμο (ξέρω περιπτώσεις).

Απ' την άλλη, υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις (μάλλον μεγάλο ποσοστό) που το πτυχίο αντιστοιχεί σε γνώσεις, αλλά καταλήγουν να μοιράζουν πίτσες (και αν).

----------


## force

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μετά από καιρό για να το κλείσω και όλας. Αρχικά να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με βοήθησαν με τις απαντήσεις τους σε αυτό το ερώτημα άσκησης που είχα. Το μάθημα σαν μάθημα ήταν πραγματικά πολύ εύκολου επιπέδου, όμως όταν υπάρχει ένας καθηγητής που δεν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν απορίες και πόσο μάλλον όταν έρχεται κάποιος στην θέση να αναζητήσει φόρουμ για βοήθεια φανταστείτε σε πόσο απελπιστικό σημείο έχει φτάσει. Να σκεφτείτε μόνο οτι το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα το χρωστούσαν/χρωστάνε πάνω από 250 άτομα, άρα κάτι σημαίνει αυτό. Δεν θα το κουράσω άλλο με λεπτομέρειες γιατί μια σελίδα για να σας περιγράψω του τι είχε γίνει με αυτό το μάθημα δεν φτάνει. 

Ντροπή σε όλους όσους έγραψαν απαντήσεις για να με κατακρίνουν. Εσείς γεννηθήκατε και τα ξέρατε όλα ; Προφανώς και όχι. Αλλά η αλαζονεία και το κόμπλεξ βγαίνουν πιο εύκολα κρύβοντας ο καθένας το πρόσωπο του πίσω από ένα φόρουμ και έναν υπολογιστή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> όμως όταν υπάρχει ένας καθηγητής που δεν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν απορίες



Ξέρω καθηγητές που δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν το ηλεκτρικό τους σίδερο  ( και δεν κάνω πλάκα ) . Η δουλειά τους είναι παρόμοια με την δουλειά του παπαγάλου και δεν φταίνε αυτοί. Από παπαγάλους λεπτομέρειες δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις περισσότερα , εκτός και κάποιοι (που είναι γνώστες ) είναι να σου πουν λεπτομέρειες με διαφορετική έννοια προς εσένα σε σχέση με του παπαγάλου. Συμπάσχω μαζί σου.

----------

Creon (18-11-17)

----------


## Fire Doger

Η ερώτηση ήταν να βρεθεί το ρεύμα με το παρακάτω σχηματικό (που το αφαίρεσες...)





> Να σκεφτείτε μόνο οτι το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα το χρωστούσαν/χρωστάνε πάνω από 250 άτομα, άρα κάτι σημαίνει αυτό.



Σημαίνει το ότι θα έχουμε 250+ άνεργους πτυχιούχους τενεκέδες.
Και ντρέπομαι που τους κατακρίνω γιατί δεν είναι τενεκές όποιος θέλει πτυχίο και δεν μπορεί να λύσει το παραπάνω αλλά εγώ είμαι αλαζόνας και κομπλεξικός και ο καθηγητής άσχετος.

----------

Sakan89 (19-11-17)

----------


## vasilllis

Εγώ πάντως θα πω στον φίλο ένα μεγάλο μπράβο που ασχολήθηκε και ψαχτηκε.
Δυστυχώς έτσι όπως μεγαλώνουμε τα παιδιά μας ,περισσότερες απαιτήσεις δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε.
Αν σας κάνει εντύπωση η απορία του,που από τις πιο ηλίθιες απορίες ,έχουν βγει τα πιο απίθανα συμπεράσματά,φανταστείτε οι υπόλοιποι. 250 δεν έχουν καν αυτή την απορία .....

----------


## Sakan89

Και εγώ κάποτε όταν ξεκίνησα ήμουν άσχετος  στην σχολή μου  και  κατάλαβα απο την αρχή  ότι για να μην τα βλέπω  όλα σαν κινέζικα θα πρέπει να στρωθώ να  διαβάσω  να καλύψω τυχόν κενά  και να είμαι σε ένα επίπεδο να μπορώ να καταλάβω απλά πράγματα για να λύσω τυχόν απορίες μου  , γιατί  είπα στον εαυτό μου εάν δεν ξες τα βασικά πως περιμένεις μετά να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος γιατί αλλιώς βοηθάς έναν άνθρωπο που έχει κάποιες βάσεις κάποιες γνώσεις και αλλιώς να κάθεσαι να εξηγείς  βασικά πράγματα απο την αρχή εκεί υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα  με πολλά αίτια.

Το θέμα των καθηγητών έχει πολλές διαστάσεις υπάρχουν τα τσεκούρια  όπου και εκεί λύνεται το πρόβλημα αν είσαι όμως και εσύ σωστός  ,  αλλά επίσης παίζουν ρόλο και οι φοιτητές το ότι χρωστάν πάνω απο 250 άτομα το μάθημα δεν λέει κάτι , υπήρχε μάθημα στην σχολή μου όπου ο καθηγητής σε ένα θέμα  λυμένο μέσα στην τάξη  κατά την διάρκεια του εξαμήνου , στην εξεταστική το είχε βάλει παρόμοιο αλλά  είχε ένα ερώτημα πρώτο πρώτο με το οποίο έλυνες όλα τα άλλα ερωτήματα αλλά δεν  το ήθελε  σε μοίρες  deg αλλά ακτίνια  rad και σε ένα απλό θέμα  ένα και μοναδικό που το έβαλε για να περάσει κόσμος ,  οι περισσότεροι μην ξέροντας να χρησιμοποιήσουν το επιστημονικό τους κομπιουτεράκι   και μη ξέροντας να κάνουν την μετατροπή κοβόντουσαν γιατί όλο το θέμα μετά έβγαινε ότι ναναι  και έχαναν όλο το θέμα όχι γιατί ο καθηγητής ήταν κακός και  ήθελε να κόψει  αλλά γιατί όπως είχε πει όταν κάποιοι πήγαν και ζήτησαν τα ρέστα γιατί το έκανε αυτό  ,  είπε ότι    είναι ντροπή να έχεις φτάσει στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση   και να έχεις φτάσει σε μάθημα 5 εξαμήνου τότε ήταν το μάθημα αυτό  και να μην ξες να κάνεις την απλή αυτή  μετατροπή  γιατί εκεί έχει φτάσει η κατάσταση σήμερα ότι βάλε φίλε πόσο κάνει 5 +5 να περάσουμε να φύγουμε και να πατήσουμε το πόδι μας  μόνο στην εξεταστική . Όσοι παρακολουθήσαμε  και πνευματικώς και σωματικώς το μάθημα  όλο το εξάμηνο είχε εξηγήσει   το πως να χρησιμοποιείς το επιστημονικό κομπιουτεράκι για όλες τις περιστάσεις που αφορούσαν το μάθημα  που δεν είχε και καμιά δουλειά να το κάνει   , αλλά τα 100 κάτι άτομα που κόπηκαν  γιατί δεν είχαν πατήσει το πόδι τους  ούτε μια φορά αλλά  μετά κατηγορούσαν και   έβριζαν τον καθηγητή γιατί έβαλε αυτήν την απαίτηση να μετατραπεί το  ζητούμενο  από  μοίρες σε ακτίνια...

Για αυτόν τον λόγο λέω ότι καμιά φορά να βλέπουμε λίγο το τι κάναμε-κάνουμε  και εμείς και μην κατηγορούμε πάντα τους άλλους γιατί εμείς οι Έλληνες αυτήν την καραμέλα έχουμε  κάποιος άλλος φταίει πάντα  ,  ο  καιρός , ο αέρας , ο κακός ο συμφορουμίτης που μου την είπε , ο κακός ο καθηγητής  και η λίστα δεν τελειώνει ποτέ .

----------


## Xarry

Εκνευριζομαι πολυ σαν φοιτητης και εγω οταν σε τετοια θεματα αντι να βοηθησεις τονα λλο καθεσαι και τον κραζεις. αμα δε γουσταρεις να βοηθησεις μην γραψεις τιποτα και ασε τον αλλο να πληρωσει ενα καρο λεφτα για μια λυμμεη ασκηση. Αν θες να βοηθησεις ξοδεψε λιγο απο το χρονο σου και κανε το.

Μυαλο δε θα βαλεις λεγωντας ασε τις βολτες τα ποτα τα κινητα κλπ, ισα ισα.

Καποτε το να παρεις πτυχιο σημαινε και σοβαρη επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση. Σημερα σημαινει οτι επιτελους θα μπορεσεις να γραφτεις στον ΟΑΕΔ.

Οσο για τους καθηγητες τεραστιο κεφαλαιο. Θα αναφερω 2 χαρακτηριστικα παραδειγματα στη σχολη μου.

Περιπτωση Α.
Εχει φτιαξεη ολη την υλη σε 15-20 ασκησεις που μερικες τις δινει μαζι με τις λυσεις και το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η εκφωνιση και τα αριθμητικα δεδομενα.

Περιπτωση Β.
Εχει διαιρεσει την υλη σε 100 ασκησεις με 500 υποερωτηματα το καθενα ωστε να μην ξεφυγει το παραμικρο απο την υλη και σε καθε εξεταστικη φτιαχνει 4-6 ομαδες διαφορετικων θεματων για να μην υπαρχει αντιγραφη και ως αποτελεσμα οι μισες απο τις ομαδες εχουν λαθη στην διατυπωση η ελλειπη δεδομενα γιατι ο κυριος η η κυρια αναλωνεται στο να χωρισεις τις ομαδες μη βλεπωντας τι γραφει.


Μαντεψτε ποιανου το μαθημα "ξερουν" οι φοιτητες.

----------


## vasilllis

Φαντάσου τους καθηγητές σαν προπονητές σε ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα. Αν οι παίκτες είναι δ Εθνικής στην α δεν μπορούν να παίξουν όσο καλοί προπονητές και να είναι. Τούς παίρνει το κύμα.

Υγεία ο σωστός προπονητής θα προσπαθήσει να στήσει την ομάδα για δ Εθνική και όπου φτάσει .ο λάθος επιμένει να παίζει συστήματα α κατηγορίας.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Εκνευριζομαι πολυ σαν φοιτητης και εγω οταν σε τετοια θεματα αντι να βοηθησεις τονα λλο καθεσαι και τον κραζεις. αμα δε γουσταρεις να βοηθησεις μην γραψεις τιποτα και ασε τον αλλο να πληρωσει ενα καρο λεφτα για μια λυμμεη ασκηση. Αν θες να βοηθησεις ξοδεψε λιγο απο το χρονο σου και κανε το.



Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι όλα ίσα και όμοια.
Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα τι είναι καλύτερο?
Να τον κράξω μπας και καταλάβει το μέγεθος και την σοβαρότητα της έλλειψης που έχει και διαβάσει ή έστω δεν χώσει τα χέρια του και κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημία?
Να του πω την λύση για να βγει αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος που δεν ξέρει τι είναι το βραχυκύκλωμα?
Να μην του πω τίποτα και να το βρει από κάπου αλλού?

Στην δικιά μου σχολή πάντως σε 1 μάθημα η καθηγήτρια επί πόσα χρόνια βάζει 4 από 8 ασκήσεις, ίδια νούμερα, ίδια εκφώνηση, λυμένες στην τάξη. 300 άτομα περίμενε και πήγαμε 30.

Και ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα, το μάθημα που χρωστάνε οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές στην σχολή μου, μΕ.
Το είχε δύσκολο, ποσοστό επιτυχίας 10 άτομα.
Το έκανε εύκολο, ποσοστό επιτυχίας 10 άτομα.
Ε μας είπε αφού έτσι και αλλιώς 10 θα περάσουν ας μάθουν κάτι παραπάνω αυτοί οι 10 και δεν έχει άδικο. Τι πρέπει να κάνει? Να αλλάξει το μάθημα και αντί για μΕ να εξηγεί πως ανάβει 1 led και τι είναι το βραχυκύκλωμα? Έχει αλλάξει 45 τρόπους διδασκαλίας, μέχρι και online ιδιαίτερα κάνει!
*(Μόνο 10 άτομα πάνε στις θεωρίες όμως...)

Να καταστρέψουμε όσους προσπαθούν επειδή η πλειονότητα είναι *αδιάφοροι* (όχι αδύναμοι!) και για όλα λέει "και που θα μου χρειαστεί αυτό?" και κοιτάει πως θα πάρει πτυχίο...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Επίσης υπάρχει το άλλο φαινόμενο, ο καθηγητής της ηλεκτροτεχνίας να δινει σημειωσεις ασκησεις απλες ή εστω απλες προς το λίγο προχωρημένες, στην ταξη να λυνει θεματα με 1-2 κλαδους που απαιτουν 2-3 κανονες ωμ και 1 ή αντε 2 το πολυ κανονες kircoff και βγαινει αποτέλεσμα και στην τελικη εξεταση σου πεταει ενα ψαγμενο θηριο ασκηση που λύνεται με συγκεκριμένη πορεία βηματων σε μιση ωρα, και αν ακολουθησεις διαφορετικα βηματα θα τη λύσεις παλι αλλα θα σου παρει 2 ωρες και θα μεινουν οι υπολοιπες ασκησεις αλυτες. 
Και μην ξεχναμε οτι οσο απλη και βατη ειναι η ηλεκτροτεχνια μπορουμε ανετα να φτιαξουμε ενα κυκλωμα με 20 διαφορετικους βροχους-ρευματα και κατσε λύνε το ολο το βραδυ χωρις κομπιουτερακι οπως απαιτουν ορισμενοι καθηγητες.

----------


## vasilllis

> Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι όλα ίσα και όμοια.
> Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα τι είναι καλύτερο?
> Να τον κράξω μπας και καταλάβει το μέγεθος και την σοβαρότητα της έλλειψης που έχει και διαβάσει ή έστω δεν χώσει τα χέρια του και κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημία?
> Να του πω την λύση για να βγει αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος που δεν ξέρει τι είναι το βραχυκύκλωμα?
> Να μην του πω τίποτα και να το βρει από κάπου αλλού?
> 
> Στην δικιά μου σχολή πάντως σε 1 μάθημα η καθηγήτρια επί πόσα χρόνια βάζει 4 από 8 ασκήσεις, ίδια νούμερα, ίδια εκφώνηση, λυμένες στην τάξη. 300 άτομα περίμενε και πήγαμε 30.
> 
> Και ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα, το μάθημα που χρωστάνε οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές στην σχολή μου, μΕ.
> ...



Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση το παλικαρι που ρωταει να μαθει δεν ειναι αδιαφορος,ισως δεν εχει μπει στον τρυπακι ποτε να ανοιξει βιβλιο.

Για την καθηγητρια που αναφερεις ειναι αρκετα περιπλοκο το θεμα.Εχει υλικο επιπεδου γυμνασιου,μπαινουν φοιτητες απο πανελληνιες με ποσο?11? 10? Πρακτικα και θεωρητικα δεν μπορουν να παρακαολουθησουν.Αρα δεν θα επρεπε να περνανε στην σχολη με αυτους τους βαθμους?

----------


## Fire Doger

> Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση το παλικαρι που ρωταει να μαθει δεν ειναι αδιαφορος,ισως δεν εχει μπει στον τρυπακι ποτε να ανοιξει βιβλιο.
> 
> Για την καθηγητρια που αναφερεις ειναι αρκετα περιπλοκο το θεμα.Εχει υλικο επιπεδου γυμνασιου,μπαινουν φοιτητες απο πανελληνιες με ποσο?11? 10? Πρακτικα και θεωρητικα δεν μπορουν να παρακαολουθησουν.Αρα δεν θα επρεπε να περνανε στην σχολη με αυτους τους βαθμους?



Δεν ρωτάει για μάθει αλλά για να του λύσουμε την άσκηση + ο πρόλογος έδειξε αδιαφορία προς το αντικείμενο. Ας ανέβαζε την προσπάθειά του ή το σημείο που είχε απορία και όλα τα δίκια θα είχε.

Ωριμάζει ο άνθρωπος, στα 22 έχεις λίγο περισσότερο μυαλό απ' τα 16-17 που έδωσες πανελλήνιες. Με το παράδειγμα ήθελα να πω πως το μάθημα μπορεί να περαστεί χωρίς γνώσεις, αν κάποιος μάθει απ' έξω 6/8 ασκήσεις έχει σίγουρα 5. Δεν κόβονται γιατί δεν έχουν το επίπεδο ή τις γνώσεις, κόβονται γιατί αντί να πάνε στο μάθημα 2 ώρες την εβδομάδα πάνε για καφέδες, αντί να ενδιαφερθούν να βρουν έστω σημειώσεις από κάποιον συμφοιτητή τους και να διαβάσουν 4 μέρες περιμένουν να φτάσουν 18 εξάμηνο και να πάνε να παρακαλέσουν να τους περάσει.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε παραπάνω, απλώς ήθελα να διευκρινίσω ότι όποιος ενδιαφέρεται έχει και την ανάλογη αντιμετώπιση τόσο στο φόρουμ όσο και στις σχολές, απ' το 3ο εξάμηνο έχω κλειδιά από γεμάτα εξοπλισμό εργαστήρια της σχολής γιατί απλώς είχα απορίες και πήγαινα και ρωτούσα αφού το έψαχνα μόνος μου (έτσι βρήκα και το φόρουμ :Tongue2: ).

----------


## street

κοιτα ... καλος η κακ θα εχεις αμεση σχεση με την χαμηλη ταση του  δικτυου , ( τα 230 πριζας το παω ποιο πρακτικα ) , εαν το καταλαβαινεις  αυτο τοτε οκ , προχωρα ...

τα βιβλια ηλεκτροτεχνιας ηλεκτρονικων εχουν μεσα την λυση , το κακο ειναι οτι κανεις δεν τα διαβαζει   διοτι του φαινεται δυσκολο ( στην αρχη ) και περιμενεις ? καποιες  εξηγησεις ? η μαλλον κατανοηση θα το ελεγα και εδω ειναι η διαφορα , τα  μαθηματικα , οι νομοι φυσικης και μη εχουν αρηκτο λογο μεσα σε αυτο 

και ναι ειναι απ το δυσκολοτερα μαθηματα αν βαριεσαι και τεμπελιαζεις  !

----------


## misterno

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα της παιδείας και του τρόπου που αντιμετωπίζει τα παιδιά, παραμένει άλυτο.
Στη σχολή μου παλιά υπήρχαν 2 είδη μαθητών. Τα "κοράκια" με νοοτροπία λυκείου, και τα παιδιά από τεχνικές σχολές με περισσότερες γνώσεις στην πρακτική εφαρμογή.
Εμείς από τις τεχνικές σχολές μόλις ακούσαμε για την λέξη "ολοκληρώματα" και "διαφορικές εξισώσεις" πάθαμε ψυχικό τραλαλά!
Οι άλλοι από τα γενικά φρεσκάριζαν τις γνώσεις τους στα μαθηματικά.
Η άλλη μάστιγα που κυριαρχούσε ήταν "τα κομματόσκυλα". Καθηγητές και σπουδαστές.

Μόλις είχαμε εξαταστική μαζεύονταν όλοι στο κόμμα και έλυναν τα θέματα που τους έδωσαν "πιο παλιά κομματόσκυλα".
Οι υπόλοιποι απλώς διαβάζαμε ότι έπεφτε στα χέρια μας. Κατά σύμπτωση τα θέματα που πέφτανε ήταν αυτά που είχαν διαβάσει τα κομματόσκυλα.
Στο μάθημα "ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά" τα θέματα ήταν αυτά που έβαζαν στο πολυτεχνείο της Μπολόνια στο 3ο εξάμηνο. Απλά ο καθηγητής μας είχε τελειώσει την σχολή αυτή και είχε μεταφρασμένα
τα θέματα από κει. Μιλάμε για ακολουθιακά κυκλώματα με φλιπ φλοπ, γεννήτριες χαρακτήρων ASCII, διαγράμματα moore και πίνακες karnaught.
Το κακό ήταν ότι δεν υπήρχε βιβλιογραφία ανάλογη ούτε και διαδίκτυο. Ένα μόνο βιβλίο "ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά" είχε μέσα κανα δυο πράγματα με πύλες AND, OR ΝΟΤ κλπ.
Αυτά για να καταλάβουμε ότι υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που απαιτούν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση κάθε φορά.

----------


## VaselPi

Είναι ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμη αυτή η συζήτηση. Περίπλοκο και σύνθετο το θέμα: Πως και γιατί οι σπουδαστές αδυνατούν να λύσουν αυτήν την απλή ασκησούλα; 
Καθώς οι παράγοντες  είναι πολλοί, είναι σκόπιμο να αναφερθούν έστω οι κυριότεροι  που δημιουργούν τις τόσο κακές επιδόσεις των σπουδαστών. Από τη σκοποί αυτή, οι δύο βασικότεροι παράγοντες επισημάνθηκαν από τον Στέφανο (*Fire Doger*) και τον Βασίλη (*vasilimertzani*): 
(*α*) - οι _αδιαφορία_ των σπουδαστών προς το αντικείμενο και
(*β*) - το _Εξεταστικό Σύστημα_, που επιτρέπει σπουδές δίχως τις προαπαιτούμενες γνώσεις.
Οι 2 αυτοί παράγοντες συνδέονται μεταξύ τους. Θα έλεγα, ότι ο (*β*) προκαλεί τον (*α*), δηλαδή το Εξεταστικό Σύστημα προκαλεί την αδιαφορία. Οι δημιουργοί του Εξεταστικού πιστεύουν ότι: ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να σπουδάσει οτιδήποτε, αρκεί να στρωθεί στο διάβασμα. Λάθος, μεγάλο λάθος! Το λάθος αυτό οδηγεί πολλά παιδιά να σπουδάσουν κάτι που δεν επιθυμούν και δεν τους αρέσει. 
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι σπουδές είναι πολύ δύσκολος άθλος και  είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να αντεπεξέλθει κανείς δίχως ζήλο και μεράκι. Όλοι όσοι γράφουμε εδώ, το γνωρίζουμε αυτό εκ πείρας. Παρά ταύτα, το Εξεταστικό Σύστημα επιμένει να εισάγει στις σχολές παιδιά που δεν επιθυμούν να μάθουν αυτό το αντικείμενο, όπως οι αδιάφοροι 250 σπουδαστές που αναζητούν την ευκαιρία να αντιγράψουν τη λύση την επόμενη φορά. Η ανεπάρκεια στις προαπαιτούμενες γνώσεις, μόνο επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση. 
Προσωπικές εμπειρίες - άπειρες! Θα αναφέρω, όμως, ενός φίλου. Τριτοβάθμια Σχολή Μηχανολόγων, 3-το  Εξάμηνο. Εργαστήριο Φυσικής. Ερώτηση προς τους 12 παρόντες  φοιτητές: Ποίος ξέρει τι είναι το ρουλεμάν; Σηκώθηκαν 4 χέρια. Δεύτερη ερώτηση: Ποίος είδε έστω μία φορά το ρουλεμάν; Σηκώθηκαν 2 χέρια. Εν τω μεταξύ, το Εξεταστικό Σύστημα αποκλείει από τις σπουδές τον έφηβο που μπορεί να λύσει και να συναρμολογήσει το δικό του μηχανάκι με κλειστά μάτια. Στη θέση των 8 αδιάφορων φοιτητών, _αυτό_ το παιδί έπρεπε να σπουδάζει στη σχολή Μηχανολόγων. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

